# Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?



## hansi1984 (10. März 2011)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde.

Ich überlege an meinen neuen Teich auch an eine Unterwasserbeleuchtung. Was haltet ihr davon? Lohnt sich so etwas oder nicht? Vielleicht kann ja auch der ein oder andere mal ein paar Bilder zeigen wie es aussehen könnte.

Danke euch


----------



## Andi1104 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserbeluchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

Hallo Hansi

Ich habe mir selber erst vor kurzem Solarspots (http://www.conrad.at/ce/de/product/...SHOP_AREA_22513&promotionareaSearchDetail=005) gekauft. Sind zwar keine Unterwasser leuchten aber ich habe sie knapp überm Wasserspiegel und ich kann die Fische in 1,6m tiefe gut erkennen.
Sobald ich fotos gemacht habe werde ich sie hier einstellen.

Schöne Grüße
Andi


----------



## robsig12 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

Ich halte nicht viel davon. Sieht zwar ansprechend aus, aber die Fische wollen ja auch mal ihre Ruhe haben.


----------



## hansi1984 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

Die Leuchten sollen ja auch nicht die ganze Nacht angeschaltet sein aber Abends wenn es schon etwas dunkel wird mal für 1 oder 2 Stunden ist es doch bestimmt okay?!
Darum hab ich ja das Thema eröffnet damit jeder seine Meinung äußern kann.

danke erstmal


----------



## Andi1104 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

Hallo Robert,

es ist ja nicht so das das Licht extrem Hell ist bzw. den ganzen Teich ausleuchtet.
Es gibt noch genügend dunkle Plätze wo sie sich verstecken können


----------



## Joerg (10. März 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

Ich hab auch eine Unterwasserbeleuchtung mit LED Lampen, die in lauen Sommernächten am Teich an ist.
Den Koi macht es nichts aus und ich kann sie dann super beobachten.

Sie lutschen gerne die Lampe ab, da sich vor ihr viele Kleinstlebewesen versammeln,
ähnlich wie Mücken vor einer Lampe.

Wenn möglich Niedervolt Lampen verwenden - sicher ist sicher.

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## robsig12 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

Hi Jörg, Du kennszt ja den Teich wo wir immer unser Sommerfest abhalten. Da brennt immer das Licht von einer Seite, bis ca. 24 Uhr. Die Koi halten sich hier nie im hellem Bereich auf. Dies läst mich vermuten, sie wissen was gut für sie ist. 
Wenn dann wie Du geschrieben nur 12 Volt Modelle verwenden.


----------



## chrishappy2 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

Ich wollte aucch schon immer eine unterwasserbeleuchtung in meinen teich für abends schöne sommerabende wäre bestimmt super


----------



## hansi1984 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

Hi Leute. 

Jetzt noch ein paar schöne Fotos und eventuell die Bezeichnung von den Lampen die ihr verwendet dann wäre doch alles fein. 
Danke für die Beteiligung.


----------



## chrishappy2 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

http://cgi.ebay.de/20-W-TEICHBELEUC...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item20b2dcdc75

hab hier mal eine gefunden was haltet ihr davon ??


----------



## Joerg (10. März 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

Hansi, da gibt es so viel Anbieter, dass es schwerfällt was bestimmtes zu empfehlen.
LED Technik ist mittlerweile ganz ausgereift, aber nicht alles was teuer ist macht auch gut hell.

Robert, die ganze Nacht von der Seite ist ungünstig.  
Sie schwimmen dann so als ob das Mondlicht der Seite kommt.

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## chrishappy2 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

http://cgi.ebay.de/TEICHBELEUCHTUNG...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item5d2d89705f

hier hätt  ich auch noch was hansi


----------



## Jürgen W (11. März 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

Bei mir im Teich sind auch UW Lampen angebracht
Man sollte nur daran denken das die nicht zu Leicht sind.
Denn Fische können die ruck zuck einmal umkippen,
dann heißt es wieder im Teich abzutauchen.


----------



## chrishappy2 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

Und wo hast du sie her ?? und was hast du gezahlt >??


----------



## koifischfan (11. März 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

Wir haben auch Änliche im Wasser.
Ich muß aber sagen, daß sie nicht in jedem Fall dicht sind. Die eine ja, die andere nein.

Vom Licht her bin ich mit 3x 20Watt zufrieden. Sie strahlen in maximal 1,5 Meter Abstand das Aquarium von schräg unten an.


----------



## R8. (11. März 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

Ich hab mir von Heissner eine Teich Unterwasserleuchte gekauft. Ich bin eigentlich recht zufrieden  !

Kannst ja mal gucken: http://www.heissner.com/


----------



## hansi1984 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

Hi.

Danke erstmal für die Ressonanz in diesem Thread.

Ich hab in der Bucht auch noch was schönes gefunden.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...18549&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

ich hab so nen 3er set aus dem BM von der Firma OK (Hersteller Oase) Steinoptik - doof nur, dass die Kabel so kurz sind und ich sie nicht optimal positionieren konnte.


----------



## chrishappy2 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

wie viel willst du denn ausgeben hansi ??

wenn du nicht viel ausgeben willst dann hol dir die wo ich dir weiter oben schon geschickt habe.

Teichbeleuchtung

die waren es


----------



## heiti (11. März 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

Hallöchen zusammen!

In einem anderen Thread habe ich ja schon einmal geschrieben, dass ich mir die Unterwasserleuchten selber zusammenbauen wollte. Diesen Plan habe ich jetzt allerdings erst einmal ad acta gelegt, da ich immer von den teuren Sets ausgegangen bin (z.B. Oase usw).
Hier hätte sich der Zusammenbau gelohnt, da ich pro Lampe auf ca. 14,00 EUR gekommen wäre (ohne Leuchtmittel). 
Allerdings hätte die ganze Geschichte einen kleinen Haken gehabt. Genauso wie Ralf schon geschrieben hat, wäre auch hier die Zuleitung zwischen den Lampen und dem Trafo (der auch noch hätte gekauft werden müssen) nur 2 m gewesen und man wäre dadurch in der Gestaltungsfreiheit sehr eingeschränkt gewesen. 

Ich habe mich jetzt für das 3er Set von der Fa. Heitronic entschieden, welches *hier* aktuell für 59,95 EUR plus Versand angeboten wird.

Hier hat man eine Zuleitung von Trafo zu Lampe von 10m, so dass man bestimmt auch die entlegensten Winkel des Teiches erleuchten kann. Zumindest von einer Seite, so dass ich mir direkt 2 Sets gekauft habe. 

@Hansi1984
Wenn ich mir das Angebot in der Bucht mal durchlese, welches von Dir gepostet wurde, dann würde ich mal vermuten, dass es sich um dasselbe Set handeln sollte.

Die anderen Angebote von eBay haben in meinen Augen einen entscheidenen Nachteil:

Ich bin zwar kein Elektriker, aber wenn ich mir das Angebot durchlese stosse ich auf die Beschreibung der Schutzklasse und dort ist lediglich IP64 angegeben, was ja nur Schutz gegen allseitiges Spritzwasser bietet. 

*Siehe auch hier*

Soweit ich weiß, sollten Unterwasserlampen die Schutzklasse IP68 haben!!!


----------



## hansi1984 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

@heiti

Ich denke mal diese Lampen werde ich mir auch holen da mir das mit den 10m Anschlusskabel sehr gut gefällt. Hast du sie dir schon bestellt oder wirst du es erst tun und sind somit noch nicht in deinem Besitz?

Danke vielmals


----------



## heiti (11. März 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

Hallo Hansi (Hans?),

die Lämpchen sind schon in meinem Besitz!

Wunder Dich nicht, wenn Dein Postbote ein wenig über das Gewicht erstaunt ist. Sie sind halt wirklich in einem "Stein" eingepasst. Also kein Plastik, oder so.

Habe sie aber noch nicht verbaut, da ich die ganze Installation noch ein wenig anpassen werde. Ich habe parallel zu den beiden Set's noch LED-Leuchten gekauft, die ich gegen die verbauten Halogen-Lampen austauschen möchte, da mir die Lebensdauer von Halogen-Leuchten doch zu kurz ist und ich die Lampen so verbauen möchte, dass ich sie nicht ohne Wasser abzulassen wechseln könnte.

Natürlich muss ich da den Trafo auch noch anpassen, den ich auch noch verbauen muss. Aber es wird ja bald wieder warm und ich kann meine 2-Jahresbaustelle hoffentlich bald zu einem erfolgreichen Abschluss bringen.


----------



## hansi1984 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

@heti


was hast du nochmal extra für die LED´s bezahlt? Wenn du alles fertig hast kannst ja mal ein Bild folgen lassen. Dankeschön

Gruß Hansi1984 (Christian)


----------



## heiti (11. März 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

Hallo Christian,

für die LED`s habe ich nochmal extra ca. 60 EUR gezahlt. Aber ich denke das zahlt sich irgendwann auch wieder aus. Von den Stromkosten rede ich jetzt mal nicht, da man das natürlich nicht merken wird, bei max. 4-5 Stunden am Abend, in denen die Lampen an sein werden.

Ich denke eher an die Lebensdauer der Lampen. Da ich vorhabe die Kabel so zu verstecken, dass sie nicht mehr zu sehen sind und die "Leuchtsteine" auch in meine Gesamtkonstruktion einzubinden, hoffe ich, dass die Arbeit die anfallen würde, wenn eine lampe mal den geist aufgibt, mir lange Zeit erspart bleiben wird.

Bilder werde ich sicher folgen lassen, allerdings ist noch sooo viel zu tun, dass ich die nächsten 2-3 Monate nicht damit rechne die Lampen zu verlegen.

Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, wie manche Leute hier im Forum es schaffen innerhalb von kürzester Zeit einen wunderschönen Teich zu bauen.
 Ich bin ja schon seit Pfingsten 2009 zugange und habe erst im Spätherbst Wasser in den Teich gelassen. Von Bepflanzung, Filter und so weiter will ich aber noch nicht reden.... 
Das kommt hoffentlich in den nächsten Tagen und Wochen... wenn die Tage wieder länger und das Wetter wieder wärmer wird.


----------



## Nikolai (11. März 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

Hallo Olaf,
die Lampen solltest Du schon so anbringen, dass Du leicht herankommst. Schnell sind sie nehmlich mit Algen bewachsen und die Leuchtkraft geht dann bald gegen Null.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Regs (12. März 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*



chrishappy2 schrieb:


> wie viel willst du denn ausgeben hansi ??
> 
> wenn du nicht viel ausgeben willst dann hol dir die wo ich dir weiter oben schon geschickt habe.
> 
> ...



Hallo Chris,
das Angebot existiert nicht ?


----------



## Dodi (12. März 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

Hallo Regine,

hab den Link mal korrigiert - auch in Deiner Frage an Chris. 
Chris hatte ihn auch schon weiter oben im Thread eingestellt.


----------



## Regs (12. März 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

Hallo Dodi,
vielen Dank! Da da auch die Schutzklasse nicht ausreichend ist, wie ich sehe, kommt der Strahler für mich nicht infrage.


----------



## Nori (12. März 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

@ heiti & Regs:
Die Schutzklassenbezeichnung bezieht sich nie auf den Strahler selbst der im Teich ist, da dieser mit Niedervolt läuft und dafür sind keine Schutzklassen erforderlich.
Wenn du etwas mit IP68 im Teich versenkst (wie z.B. eine Pumpe), dann ist die Elektronik mit 220V betrieben und außerdem komplett vergossen (ist nat. bei einer Leuchte nicht von Vorteil - oder willst du das Teil nach jedem Ausfall des Leuchtmittels entsorgen?)

Also: Die Schutzklasse bezieht sich auf den Trafo - und da ist IP 64 ja sogar IP 54 absolut ausreichend und auch gebräuchlich. Selbst die Gartensteckdosen sind nicht IP 68!
Den Trafo stellt man ja normalerweise unsichtbar und somit rel. geschützt auf und wenn mal der Gartenschlauch darauf gerichtet wird oder das Teil wird angeregnet dann macht das auch nichts.

Also IP 64 ist in Ordnung!


----------



## Regs (13. März 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

Danke für die Erläuterung, Nori!


----------



## koifischfan (13. März 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

Steckdose in IP68 ist schon interessant.


----------



## heiti (14. März 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

Hallo zusammen!

@Nikolai
Das mit dem Veralgen ist mir schon bewusst. Ich meinte damit auch nur, dass ich die Lampe nicht so ohne weiteres aufschrauben könnte. Das Säubern der Glasscheibe ist ja auch unter Wasser möglich. Nur will ich die Kabel soweit es geht verstecken und dann hätte ich halt Probleme die Lampe aus dem Teich zu nehmen.

@Nori
Dass die Schutzklassen nur für Hochvolt gültig ist, war und ist mir neu. Ich bin aber auch nicht aus der Branche und kann da kein fundiertes Wissen anführen.
Allerdings wundert mich dann, dass ich überall bei den Produktbeschreibungen der verschiedenen Firmen wie z.B. Oase, Heissner, Heitronic usw. die IP68 als Schutzklasse bei den Lampen finde. Dies sind alles Niedervoltlampen und die Schutzklasse der Trafos ist meistens mit IP44 oder IP45 angegeben??? 
Trafos mit IP64 habe ich dabei noch nie gefunden... möchte aber nicht ausschließen, dass es soetwas gibt... Wie schon gesagt: nicht vom Fach!


----------



## Nori (14. März 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

Hallo Olaf,
ich will hier auch nicht auf den Schutzklassen rumreiten - ich wollte vielmehr nur ausdrücken, dass gerade auch bei Niedervoltlampen mit IP 64 nichts passiert.
Trafos gibts da schon, z.B.
http://www.led-lights24.de/Halogen-und-LED-Trafo-20W-IP64-12V-AC_p161_x2.htm

Wenn Oase IP 68 angibt, dann bezieht sich das womöglich auf deren Unterwassertrafo.

Gruß Nori


----------



## heiti (14. März 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

Hallo Nori,

ich glaube wir haben uns falsch verstanden. Die IP68 wird dort nur für die Lampen an sich angegeben. NICHT für den Trafo!

Dass bei Niedervolt-Lampen und IP64 nichts passiert glaube ich Dir ja schon, nur bedeutet dass ja auch, dass der Lampenkörper nicht unbedingt dicht ist und sich das Wasser im Innern der Lampe ansammeln kann/wird. Dies würde natürlich nicht unbedingt der Lebenserwartung einer solchen Lampe zuträglich sein, da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass innerhalb eines Gehäuses Edelstahl verbaut wird und daher wohl relativ schnell alles innerhalb des Gehäuses vergammelt.

Yepp, und Trafos mit einer höheren Schutzklasse habe ich auch gefunden, unter anderem auch den von Dir genannten...

Wobei ich mir für meine 6 Lämpchen wohl den hier besorgen werde, da ich bei 20W sonst an den Rand der Leistungsfähigkeit komme.


----------



## chrishappy2 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

Hallo hansi eine nachfrage hast du dir dir lampen schon geholt ??


----------



## hansi1984 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

Hi. Nein habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gemacht, jetzt kan erstmal Filter, pumpe etc.


----------



## harald.scrot (17. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

Hallo Hansi,

Deine Idee, []Unterwasserstrahler[/URL] zu holen, klingt sehr gut. Haste schon welche gekauft?

VG

Harald


----------



## drwr (17. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

Hallo,

ich hatte eine zeitlang ziemlich große Verletzungen am Maul bei den Koi mit unerklärlicher Ursache. 
Dann kam Besuch und ich wollte die Teichbeleuchtung einschalten. Fehlanzeige.
Am nächsten Tag habe ich die drei Scheinwerfer au s dem Teich gezogen, um zu schauen ob eine Birne defekt ist.
Mich traf der Schlag, alle drei Scheinwerfer waren komplett oxidiert und in Teile zerfallen.
Die Teile waren messerscharf. Kein Wunder , daß alle schwere Verletzungen am Maul hatten.
Dabei waren die Scheinwerfer ein Markenprodukt.
Also lieber zu vorsichtig.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Moonlight (17. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

Ich hab auch 3 Unterwasserstrahler aus dem Baumarkt ...

http://www.teichbeleuchtung.com/

Eigentlich wollte ich die nur Abends für 1-2 Stunden einschalten ... aber die Fische haben jedes Mal einen Schreck bekommen und sind durch den teich geschossen, also hatte ich sie an gemacht wo es noch hell war.
Das geht jetzt im Winter natürlich schlecht da es so zeitig dunkel wird und unsereins ja auch arbeiten geht 
Also leuchten sie in den Wintermonaten rund um die Uhr. 
Hat den Vorteil, die Fische erschrecken nicht und stören tut sie das Licht absolut nicht, ziehen absolut ruhig ihre Kreise.
Das Schöne: ich sehe den Fütterbereich ... den Teichboden ... und natürlich die Fische. Kann also jederzeit die Fische auf ihren äußerlichen Gesundheitszustand überprüfen. Hat auch was.
Der Nachteil: Mußte schon 2 Mal ein Leuchtmittel tauschen und den Stromverbrauch bei Dauergebrauch merkt man auch.
Aber was tut man nicht alles für sein Hobby 

Mandy


----------



## Annett (17. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

Hallo Mandy.

Schon mal an einen Dämmerungsschalter gedacht? 
Im Baumarkt (Hellweg) hatte ich letztens so Teile zum Dazwischenstecken in die Steckdose gesehen. IP-Klasse kann ich Dir jedoch nicht nennen...


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Das geht jetzt im Winter natürlich schlecht da es so zeitig dunkel wird und unsereins ja auch arbeiten geht
> Also leuchten sie in den Wintermonaten rund um die Uhr.



Mandy, was hälst Du von ner Zeitschaltuhr, das würd Dir tagsüber doch etliche Stunden Stromverbrauch sparen, oder ein Dämmerungsschalter, der anschaltet, sobald es etwas dunkler wird. Spart beides Strom und kost nicht viel.

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Moonlight (17. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

Hey ihr Zwei,

über einen Dämmerungsschalter hab ich noch nicht nachgedacht (wußte auch gar nicht das es so was gibt). Gibts so was auch für draußen?
Und eine Zeitschaltuhr hatte ich mal dran. Ich kann aber auch nicht erklären, warum die nicht mehr da ist 
Wahrscheinlich mal abgemacht und ... weg ist sie. Keine Ahnung.
Ach so dolle ist der Verbrauch auch nicht, aber man merkt es eben bei der ersten Abrechnung. Da ich das jetzt den 2. Winter so mache, ist der Verbrauch schon mit einkalkuliert. 

Aber da dieses Jahr eh neu gebaut wird, werde ich mir da sowieso was Neues einfallen lassen müssen. 
Die Strahler kann ich dann nicht mehr so im/am Teich befestigen.

Mandy


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

Ja klar gibt es das für aussen. Man Kann Auch Dämmerungsschalter und Zeitschaltuhr kombinieren. 

Die Zeitschaltuhr schaltet nachts und morgens alles ab, und am Mittag wieder frei, sobalds dann dämmert Schaltet der Dämmerungsschalter die Lampen an. 
Google hilft weiter bei der Suche: "Dämmerungsschalter aussen" . Oder Du schaust mal bei einem Baumarkt rein, die haben so etwas auch.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Nori (17. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

Für 12V-Anwendungen gibts auch ein geniales Teil von der Fa. Ranex.

Es kombiniert wahlweise die Funktion eines Bewegungsmelders (ist ein sep. Sensor dabei), und eines Dämmerungsschalters,der sich auch noch mit  2 Ausschaltzeiten betreiben lässt, d.h wenn die Dämmerung einen Verbraucher (bis 150 Watt) einschaltet kann man wählen ob er nach 3 oder 6 Stunden wieder abgeschaltet wird. Das ist sehr praktisch, damit der Verbraucher nicht die ganze Nacht durchläuft.
Das Teil gibts hier zum Schnäppchenpreis.
http://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/NDkwOD...smelder_RANEX_VL10_12V_mit_Daemmerungssc.html

Gruß Nori


----------



## bonkel (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

Hallo alle zusammen 

Ich will mir auch eine Unterwasserbeleuchtung Kaufen, habe auch schon mir eine ausgesucht.

OASE Lunaqua Maxi LED SET 1 ( 3 Watt ) liegt bei ca. 120 Euro 

Haben unsern Teich von der Terrasse aus im blick.
Leider schauen wir spät abens in ein schwarzes loch , deswegen soll jetzt eine Beleuchtung her.

Lg der Bonkel


----------



## koifischfan (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

Die Leuchten sind wahrscheinlich auch mit Oase-Aufpreis. 

So schön sehen sie aber auch nur oberhalb des Wassers aus. Im Wasser hast du innerhalb kurzer Zeit Algen auf dem Gehäuse und auf dem Glas.


----------



## leann77 (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

hallo

hier mal 2 bilder von meiner beleuchtung ,ich habe sie aber selten an , weil man mir hier im forum gesagt hat das die fische das wegen ihrer nachtruhe nicht mögen , und da ich gelehrig bin bleiben sie (fast)aus


----------



## bonkel (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

Ich wollte die leuchte unten im teich anbringen , so das sie etwa im 60grad winkel hoch scheint.
Sie soll nicht nur teich sondern auch etwas vom Baum anleuchten .
Also brauche ich eine Leuchte mit starke leuchtkraft. Oder 

Würde mich auch freuen über andere Ideen die nicht so teuer sind 

Lg Bonkel


----------



## koifischfan (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*



> Ich wollte die leuchte unten im teich anbringen , so das sie etwa im 60grad winkel hoch scheint. Sie soll nicht nur teich sondern auch etwas vom Baum anleuchten .


Ich glaube das wird nicht funktionieren.

Ich habe gerade im Aquarium die Leuchtstoffröhren mit Reflektoren versehen. Ich hätte gedacht, das viel mehr Licht am Boden (50 cm tief) ankommt.

Wasser schluckt verdammt viel Licht und wird noch gestreut. Deine Leuchte muß ungefähr 2 Meter schaffen. Wenn überhaupt, ist das nur mit Halogen zu bewerkstelligen, vielleicht als 50 Watt Variante. Mit der Zeit kommt noch die Verschmutzung der Leuchte dazu.


----------



## bonkel (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Ich glaube das wird nicht funktionieren.
> 
> Ich habe gerade im Aquarium die Leuchtstoffröhren mit Reflektoren versehen. Ich hätte gedacht, das viel mehr Licht am Boden (50 cm tief) ankommt.
> 
> Wasser schluckt verdammt viel Licht und wird noch gestreut. Deine Leuchte muß ungefähr 2 Meter schaffen. Wenn überhaupt, ist das nur mit Halogen zu bewerkstelligen, vielleicht als 50 Watt Variante. Mit der Zeit kommt noch die Verschmutzung der Leuchte dazu.




 hört sich nich gut an 
im bild sieht man noch den Stamm vom Baum (vorne links)
Baum ist ca. 2 meter hoch  und teich ca. 3 meter lang 
Also lampe leuchtet von hinten nach vorne in den Baum rein ( so sollte es sein ) 

Lg Bonkel


----------



## Joerg (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

Bonkel,
mit 3 Watt aus dem Wasser einen Baum anstrahlen geht wohl nicht.
Da wird auch noch einiges an der Oberfläche zurückgeworfen.

Bei mit geht die Außenbeleuchtung extra zum abschalten, damit ich mit wenig Licht die Fische unter Wasser gut sehen kann. Spiegelt sich da was in der Oberfläche siehst du nicht mehr viel.

Ist es ganz dunkel draußen, reicht ganz wenig Licht für einen tollen Blick in den Teich.


----------



## bonkel (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

Ein Dank an alle

Werde die sache noch mal überdenken

Lg Bonkel


----------



## Nikolai (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

Hallo Bonkel,

Licht wird an der Wasseroberfläche gebrochen. D. h. der Lichtstrahl wird an der Grenzfläche von Wasser zu Luft nach Unten abgelenkt, oder gar reflektiert. Bei Deinem Vorhaben eines schräg von Hinten scheinenden Lichts, wird am Baumstamm kein Licht ankommen. Veralgung des Scheinwerfers und die hohe Absorbtion des Wassers tut sein Übriges.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## burki (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

hallo

bin auch grad am suchen nach einer unter/überwasserbeleuchtung.
heissner u120/ u130
http://www.ebay.de/itm/160788590462?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
http://www.ebay.de/itm/390429696088?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

nur ob die leistung ausreicht um damit pflanzen anzustrahlen?
oder dann lieber das set , obwohl es auch das heissner u120 ist aber mit 3x 10W
http://www.ebay.de/itm/390430355786?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

hat wer eines dieser sets?
wenn man es unterwasser anbringt muss es im winter doch wieder raus?
wäre ganz schön umständlich die ganze kabelei wieder raus zu ziehen.


----------



## volki (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

Hallo,
eine Unterwasserbeleuchtung wirkt meiner Meinung nach nur, wenn sich keine Schwebalgen im Wasser befinden.

Grüße
Volker


----------



## Joerg (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

Ich habe mir heute 2 Pakete der Aldi Unterwasserbeleuchtung geholt.
Hat 2 Wochen gedauert bis die das nun zum Abverkaufspreis da hatten.

Bei der Unterwasserbeleuchtung sieht man jede Art von.Schwebeteilchen sehr gut.
Da kann eine Motivation für eine bessere Filterung sein.

Es ist aber toll die Fische ohne Spiegelungen an der Oberfläche zu beobachten.


----------



## zAiMoN (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Ja oder Nein?*

Hallo,

hat hier jemand den Oase ProfiLux mit 100W ???

wünsche mir für den fertigen Teich auch eine zeitgeschaltete Beleuchtung und bin mir noch nicht sicher wieviel Leistung ich brauche damit ich zufrieden bin, :smoki
weiß auch nicht wo ich mir sowas in Aktion im dunkeln ansehen kann


----------

